# Winterhose mit oder ohne Sitzpolster? Hilfe!



## fitch (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

dies wird mein erster Bikewinter und ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche Hosenkombination die Beste ist. Habe schon im Forum gesucht aber keine eindeutige Antwort gefunden. Einsatzbereich Winter bein Minusgraden!

Trägt man nun besser eine kurze Bikehose mit Sitzpolster und eine dicke Winterbikehose ohne Polster darüber oder reicht eine dicke Winterbikehose mit Sitzpolster?
Ist das eine Komfortfrage oder bringt die kurze Hose unter der langen Hose wirklich mehr wärme?

Thanx!

Gruß fitch


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2006)

wenn du eine gut sitzende kurze hose mit polster hast, dann würde ich eine winterhose ohne polster kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## buntspecht (16. Oktober 2006)

ich zieh meine sommer-bike-hose mit polster an und darüber, je nach minusgraden dünne oder dickere oder ganz dicke laufhose. klappt super und ich bin temperaturmässig flexibel (notfalls pack ich die wärmere überhose auch in den rucksack und wechsel unterwegs).


----------



## decay (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich habe eine lange Bikehose mit Windstopper vorne drin (afair von Nalini), hat sich prima bewährt und ist selbst bei -15C noch warm genug gewesen, da von vorne kein Wind durchgeht. Manchmal habe ich noch ne Short mit rausgeknöpfter Radhose drüber.


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2006)

das beantwortet aber nicht die frage, decay...


----------



## decay (16. Oktober 2006)

@dubbel: pffff 

Imho trägt man natürlich besser die lange


----------



## Porthos (16. Oktober 2006)

noramel (kurze) Hose plus WarmUp ohne Sitzpolster. Finde das flexibeler, wenn es doch mal zu warm wird. Kann man auch was ausziehen. ggf. noch Regenhose drüber (Wind).


----------



## decay (16. Oktober 2006)

Hmja, wenn man sowas hat is gut, eine gute Regenhose, die atmet fehlt noch im Schrank. Leider unleistbar


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2006)

decay schrieb:


> Hmja, wenn man sowas hat is gut, eine gute Regenhose, die atmet fehlt noch im Schrank. Leider unleistbar



v.a. leider inexistent!


----------



## Coffee (16. Oktober 2006)

hi,

empfehle für die flexibilität ebenfalls eine lange winterhose OHNE polster  also lieber normale oder 3/4 drunter mit sitzpolster und die lange ohne dann drüber. so ist man auf der tour auch noch recht flexiebel mit evtl. ausziehen  wenn es zu warm wird.

grüße coffee


----------



## Marsmann (16. Oktober 2006)

ich nehme meine winterhose vom aldi die hat nen sitzpolster und hält (hoffentlich) warm tut doch weh ohne sitzpolster bei meinem sattel hjedenfalls

gruß maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (16. Oktober 2006)

@polo: ich dachte eigentlich die Löffler wäre zumindest nahe dran. Dass das ganze nie perfekt sein kann ist klar, aber etwas Atmungsaktivität ist besser als keine. Mir fehlen aber Erfahrungen mit Gore-Tex und Konsorten.


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2006)

welche löffler meinst du denn?


----------



## Porthos (16. Oktober 2006)

naja, drunter noch eine normale Radhose mit Polster. 
Gerade mit den Diskount-Schnäppchen-Sitzpolsterhosen habe ich echt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die halten nichts aus, Sitzpolster war total schnell am Ende. Und meine Winterhandschuhe von Aldi habe ich nach dreimal benutzen weggeworfen... waren überhaupt nicht winddicht geschweige denn warm.


----------



## decay (16. Oktober 2006)

polo schrieb:


> welche löffler meinst du denn?



Ich denke die Colibri wars, zumindest beim letzten Mal als ich über so ne Hose nachdachte in der Wahl gewesen.


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2006)

paclite ist schon ne gute sache, m.e. aber wenig robust, was natürlich bei mtb oder berggedöns immer ein problem ist. ideal wäre ein bux mit vielleicht 10cm xcr 3lagen blablub ganz unten ums ganze bein, außerdem am knie (vorne); da vielleicht noch cordura oder kevlar oder so drüber. paclite vorne und hinten am unterschenkel und vorne am oberschenkel. hinten am oberschenkel und knie irgendwas zum abdampfen. aber ich blicke bei den gore-materialien nicht mehr durch.


----------



## dietrichw (17. Oktober 2006)

Winterhose würd ich immer ohne Polster bevorzugen, denn...

a) weiß man dann, dass man dank der bekannten kurzen Hose mit bewährtem Pad drunter gut sitzt

b) muss man die lange Hose nicht laufend waschen, was das teure Stück schon bald kleinkriegen würde

c) muss man die teure Lange nicht fortschmeißen, wenn das Pad hin ist bzw. an den Nähten die Hose zerreißt

Fazit: Lang mit Pad ist eigentlich nur für Gelegenheitsbiker praktikabel... Ärgerlich, dass man viele lange Hosen nur mit Pad bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heinerich (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich unterstütze mal die Fraktion, die eine lange ohne Polster, mit der normalen kurzen mit Polster bevorzugt. Als lange Hose würde ich eine mit Windstopper-Front empfehlen. Ist einfach fein, wenn da nicht der Wind durchpfeift.


----------



## fitch (17. Oktober 2006)

vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Infos.

And the winner is "eine kurze mit Polster und ne lange ohne drüber"

DANKE , jetzt kann der Winter kommen!  

Grüsse

fitch


----------



## Heinerich (17. Oktober 2006)

fitch schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Infos.
> 
> And the winner is "eine kurze mit Polster und ne lange ohne drüber"
> 
> ...



Guck mal hier! Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil! Und der Preis ist wirklich extrem gut!


----------



## Easy (18. Oktober 2006)

Schau mal am Montag bei Aldi-Süd die Laufhosen an. Die sind auch mit Windsschutzmembran ausgestattet. Als Zweithose allemal gut - wenn sie passt


----------



## dietrichw (18. Oktober 2006)

@Heinerich: Danke für den Tipp mit der Biemme-WS-Hose! Hab ich glatt mal bestellt. 

Meine bisherige Gore Classic Action wird langsam mürbe, und das aktuelle Modell von denen mit Softshell ist am Bein eng wie eine Wurstpelle. Obwohl ich wirklich keine dicken Beine habe! Wem soll die nur passen? Zudem hat die an den Hüften seitlich keine Membran, da pfeift dann also der Wind durch, sehr schlaue Konstruktion... Und dafür dann 130 Euro abzurufen, ist eigentlich ganz schön keck.

Die Aldihose würd ich sehr skeptisch betrachten. Habe mir bei denen auch mal so 'ne Laufhose mit Windschutz gekauft, aber das Zeugs ist nicht besonders atmungsaktiv. Zudem hatte das Modell vor zwei Jahren genialerweise gerade an den Knie keinen Windschutz...  Grenzt an Körperverletzung.  Ich nehme sie halt wirklich nur zum gelegentlichen Laufen im Winter, auf dem Rad wären mir meine Knie dafür zu schade...

Meine ideale Winterhose:
- ohne Pad
- Front komplett Windstopper (original, denn Imitate sind teils deutlich schlechter)
- so geschnitten, dass sie gerade noch keine Falten wirft, aber nicht richtig eng anliegt (Luft isoliert und wenns ganz kalt wird, soll auch noch 'ne lange Sportunterhose drunterpassen!)
- verstellbare Träger
- vorne eher hoch geschnitten, aber mit langem Reissverschluss

Mal schauen, ob die Biemme das für mich ist, der Beschreibung nach könnte es was werden...


----------



## Heinerich (18. Oktober 2006)

dietrichw schrieb:


> @Heinerich: Danke für den Tipp mit der Biemme-WS-Hose! Hab ich glatt mal bestellt.



Gern geschehen!  




dietrichw schrieb:


> Meine ideale Winterhose:
> - ohne Pad
> - Front komplett Windstopper (original, denn Imitate sind teils deutlich schlechter)
> - so geschnitten, dass sie gerade noch keine Falten wirft, aber nicht richtig eng anliegt (Luft isoliert und wenns ganz kalt wird, soll auch noch 'ne lange Sportunterhose drunterpassen!)
> ...



Im Prinzip erfüllt die Biemme-Hose Deine Wünsche. Im Stehen sind die Knie faltig, gebeugt sind die dann weg. Die Hose ist ziemlich eng (könnte also auch ne Wurstpellengefahr geben); ich hab aber ohne Schwierigkeiten ne lange Funktionsunterhose da drunter gekriegt.

Kannst ja mal schreiben, wie Dir die Hose gefällt. Und wenn wir einen Testbericht schreiben, dann freut sich der Cheffe von Biemme Deutschland (die sind nämlich eigenständig).


----------



## Marsmann (18. Oktober 2006)

ok vll. werde ich mir das auch mal überlegen mit der langen aldi-hose....


----------



## Spade (18. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

habe mir heute eine Windstopper-Hose ohne Einsatz (125,00 ) von Löffler angeschaut. Wirkte sehr ordentlich...


----------



## Marsmann (18. Oktober 2006)

...und teuer...


----------



## Olle Jolze (18. Oktober 2006)

Sind aber ihr Geld wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marsmann (18. Oktober 2006)

kenn ich leiderr gar net... muss mich noch durch tonnen von internt seiten arbeiten.. hilfe alles nur fürs biken


----------



## dietrichw (19. Oktober 2006)

Spade schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mir heute eine Windstopper-Hose ohne Einsatz (125,00 ) von Löffler angeschaut. Wirkte sehr ordentlich...



Ah ja, das hätte ich noch auf meine "Wunschliste" setzen sollen:

- kein Transtex irgendwo reingenäht. Das Zeugs enthält Baumwolle und die Idee von Löffler ist, dass die Polyester-Seite die Feuchtigkeit von der Haut wegtransportiert und die Baumwollseite sie absorbiert. Nur ist meine Erfahrung, dass dieser Stoff dann doch bei etwas längerem Sport (so nach 'ner halben Stunde...) komplett klatschnass wird (so wie Baumwolle halt) und das ist nur unangenehm. Da die Löfflers das Transtex erfunden haben, können sie's auch kaum lassen, es überall reinzumachen. Habe z.B. ein Windstoppertrikot mit Transtex am Kragen, das beschert mir garantiert einen verspannten Nacken - habe natürlich einige Zeit gebraucht, bis mir der Grund klar wurde.

Außerdem haben zumindest die Löffler-Hosen, die ich gesehen habe, am Unterschenkel kein Windstopper mehr. Dabei steht doch gerade der Unterschenkel fast senkrecht im Fahrtwind! Da braucht man sich dann über kalte Füße auch nicht zu wundern. (Aber die gibt es beim Winterbiken sowieso früher oder später...)

Aber ich will dir nicht die Löffler-Hose madig machen, wenn dich Transtex an den Nieren nicht stört ist sie bestimmt eine Option.

@Heinerich: Werde posten, wenn ich das gute Stück habe, was ja noch ca. 10 Tage dauern wird wg Vorkasse...


----------



## buntspecht (19. Oktober 2006)

warum ich im winter mit hosen ohne träger fahre (und im sommer auch): pipi machen unterwegs


----------



## piwi (19. Oktober 2006)

buntspecht schrieb:


> warum ich im winter mit hosen ohne träger fahre (und im sommer auch): pipi machen unterwegs



Kannst auch bei Hosen mit Trägern machen wennst nicht gerade ganz unbeweglich bist.
@Topic: Kaufe normalerweise die Überhosen immer ohne Polster, da ich die normale kurze Radhose immer drunter trage. Ist vor allem bei langen Bergfahrten angenehm: Hinauf mit kurzer Hose, Hinunter mit langer Windstopperhose drüber.


----------



## polo (19. Oktober 2006)

langer schwanz hilft auch.


----------



## sash73 (19. Oktober 2006)

hallole

hab nioch ne hose von nallini mit einstz,werde den aber rausmachen und windschutz-unterwäsche mit einsatz holen.und wenns zu kalt wird ne winterhose drüber.dat sollte eigentlich gut sein...


----------



## Spade (19. Oktober 2006)

dietrichw schrieb:


> Ah ja, das hätte ich noch auf meine "Wunschliste" setzen sollen:
> 
> - kein Transtex irgendwo reingenäht. Das Zeugs enthält Baumwolle und die Idee von Löffler ist, dass die Polyester-Seite die Feuchtigkeit von der Haut wegtransportiert und die Baumwollseite sie absorbiert. Nur ist meine Erfahrung, dass dieser Stoff dann doch bei etwas längerem Sport (so nach 'ner halben Stunde...) komplett klatschnass wird (so wie Baumwolle halt) und das ist nur unangenehm. Da die Löfflers das Transtex erfunden haben, können sie's auch kaum lassen, es überall reinzumachen. Habe z.B. ein Windstoppertrikot mit Transtex am Kragen, das beschert mir garantiert einen verspannten Nacken - habe natürlich einige Zeit gebraucht, bis mir der Grund klar wurde.
> 
> ...




Hmm, klingt nicht gut mit dem Transtex. Alternativen?


----------



## dietrichw (20. Oktober 2006)

Spade schrieb:


> Hmm, klingt nicht gut mit dem Transtex. Alternativen?



Wenn dir die Hose sonst perfekt gefällt, schau doch mal, ob sich das Transtex im Rücken bei Bedarf raustrennen ließe, ohne die Hose komplett zu zerstören...

Ansonsten ist da weiter oben (auf der ersten Threadseite) der Link von Heinerich auf diese Biemme-Hose, die sieht zumindest auf "dem Papier" sehr gut aus. Gut passen ist aber natürlich immer was individuelles. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich sie in Händen halte.


----------



## Spoilsport (20. Oktober 2006)

@Heinerich
@dietrichw

Habt ihr irgendwo auf den HPs eine Größentabelle für Biemme-Hosen entdeckt? Hab recht schlanke lange Beine, schätze XL aber Tabelle wäre klasse.

Ich fahr grundsätzlich mit kurzer gepolsterter und hatte bisher eine lange ohne Träger drüber und je nach Minusgraden noch ne lange Unterhose dazu an. Jetzt werd ich mir erstmals eine mit Träger kaufen, damit das Gerutsche aufhört.

Gruß

Spoil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deineLakaien (20. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
unter 12°C:
gore action(kein einsatz, windstopper) und kurze hose 
unter 0°C:
gore action, langes funktionsunterhöschen, gore ws short.
funktioniert seit 8jahren hervorragend. hat auch schon sturz überlebt(kl. abschürfung des ws-laminats am knie). 
obenherum ähnlich: 
unter 12°C: gore activent mit kurzem f.hemd, ab 0°C: drunter kurz + langes f-hemd
ein außenthermometer leistet wertvolle hilfe.
radeln im winter härtet ab -bin kaum krank- und man kommt ganz anders in die saison. 
nur der verschleiß am bike ist stärker.


----------



## MasterAss (20. Oktober 2006)

Also ich habe es vorher auch so gemacht:
Bike-Unterhose ausm Sommer drunter und Thermo-Laufhose von Adidas drüber. Es ist aber nunmal leider so, dass man im Winter doch mehr läuft und ich hatte keine Lust meine teure Laufhose unnötig durchs Bike weiter zu strapazieren (Sattelreibung), also habe ich mir vorige Woche ne lange Thermohose von Gore geleistet (inkl. Polster).
Aufgrund des Preises schlottert man zwar mit den Ohren, aber die ist so saugeil warm und doch atmungsaktiv = Der Hammer.
Im Moment ist es vielleicht ein wenig zu warm, aber das macht nix. Bei mir ist es zumindest so, dass ich hauptsächlich oben schwitze... da kann es an den Beinen ruhig mal lieber wärmer sein, imho besser als kalt!


----------



## Heinerich (21. Oktober 2006)

Spoilsport schrieb:


> @Heinerich
> @dietrichw
> 
> Habt ihr irgendwo auf den HPs eine Größentabelle für Biemme-Hosen entdeckt? Hab recht schlanke lange Beine, schätze XL aber Tabelle wäre klasse.
> ...



Ruf einfah mal bei Biemme an. Sag denen, welche Hose Du haben willst, Deine Körpergröße und Dein Gewicht, dann wird man Dir (ne ziemlich verlässliche) Größenempfehlung geben.


----------



## dietrichw (24. Oktober 2006)

So. Das ging mal wieder fix, heute schon hatte ich die Biemme-Hose in Händen, zu der Heinerich weiter oben den Link gepostet hat. Wie versprochen mein Eindruck, bin heute damit 3x schnell um den Block geradelt:

*Das ist die ideale Winterhose!* Sie entspricht fast exakt meiner guten alten Gore-Classic Action (noch bevor die mit Softshell und komischem Schnitt inkl. Windloch an den Hüften vermurkst wurde). Die Beine sind weder zu dick noch zu dünn geschnitten (OK, wer dicke Waden hat, braucht sie wohl etwas größer). Windstopper runter bis zu den Füßen, oben schön hoher Latz, damit kein kalter Wind den Weg zwischen Hose und Jacke hoch findet. 

Die Träger werden nicht mit Klett, sondern mit Schnallen verstellt, was mir sinnvoll erscheint, so kleben sie nirgends fest. Die Trägerlänge ist auch vernünftig dimensioniert (Größe XL müsste bis ca 195cm KG locker reichen, ohne dass Spannung entsteht). 

Also, sie entspricht rundum den Kriterien, die ich oben für eine ideale Winterhose aufgestellt habe. Wer - wie ich - einen Ersatz für eine ältere Gore Classic Action sucht, und sich mit der vermurksten neuen Gore nicht anfreunden mag (oder nicht einsieht, dafür 130 Euronen auf die Theke zu legen), für den ist die Biemme perfekt. Zu dem Preis sollte ich vielleicht gleich noch eine auf Reserve kaufen.  

BTW, an meiner alten Gore Classic Action war nur ein kleiner 3cm Riß im Laminat am Oberschenkel, weil sie sich da am Rucksack aufgescheuert hatte. Mein Händler hat sie direkt an Gore zur Reparatur geschickt. Die kam nach 2 Wochen zurück mit dem Kommentar, dass sich eine Reparatur nicht mehr lohnen würde. Ohne vorher zu fragen, was sich für mich lohnt. Immerhin haben sie die Hose "_zu ihrer Entlastung_" (wörtlich!) zurückgeschickt und nicht gleich entsorgt... So was Borniertes! Eine Schneiderei bei mir hat sie mir jetzt ganz vernünftig geflickt, für 5.50 Euro... Wird bestimmt noch einige Zeit halten

Nochmal ganz vielen Dank an Heinerich für den wirklich guten Tipp!
Dietrich


----------



## wassdscho (6. November 2006)

@ dietrichw, @ heinerich,

empfindet ihr die angesprochene Biemme-Hose bei 5-10° Außentemperatur als angenehm, oder als zu warm?


@ all
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit zwei Trägerhosen übereinander? Stören zwei paar Träger übereinander?


----------



## lötsch (6. November 2006)

Hi,

hab mir die Biemme auch zugelegt. Ich hab sie in Grösse L bestellt weil ich eine kurze Hose drunter tragen möchte. Nun mein Porblem, die Hose sitzt an sich gut,   wirft aber vorne extrem viele Falten. Wenn ich sie mir in M bestellen würde, hab ich bedenken ob sie dann noch passt wenn ich ne kurze drunter trage. Ist es bei euch auch so das die Hose so viele falten hat.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surfinho (7. November 2006)

Wie sind eure Körperdaten ?
Welche Größe habt Ihr genommen ?

Meine:

Größe 1,84 m
Gewicht 89 kg

Ich denke XXL müsste passen !
Biemme fällt doch kleiner aus oder ?


----------



## dietrichw (8. November 2006)

Also, Falten gibts bei mir vorne kaum, nur hinten am Knie ein bisschen. Was aber beim Fahren offenbar nicht stört. Zieh doch mal (neben der kurzen mit Polster) so ne lange Sport-Unterhose drunter, z.B. aus Trevira. Ist bei echt winterlichen Temperaturen unter 5 Grad nach meiner Erfahrung generell sinnvoll. Tja, man muss ne Menge anziehen, bis man sich im Winter aufs Bike setzen kann...  

Der Faltenwurf ist doch eigentlich nicht dramatisch(?), so lange dadurch nichts kneift oder gar der Wind von unten reinpfeift. Dann müsste sie aber extrem weit sitzen. ;-) Das Gegenteil wäre schlimmer, wenn sie spannt, ist das nicht nur unangenehm, sondern auch schlecht für die Wärmeisolation.

Bei 5-10 Grad finde ich die Hose schon angenehm, keineswegs zu warm. Sie ist ja hinten nur Lycra (äh, Super-Roubaix). Das reicht zum Feuchtigkeitsabtransport. Unter ca. 10 Grad würde ich im Gegenteil die normalen Super-Roubaix Beinlinge ohne Windschutz zu kühl finden. 

Meine Körperdaten: 188cm, 74kg. XL passt perfekt.


----------



## AxelD (13. November 2006)

Ich habe die BIEMME-Winterhose ohne Einsatz gekauft, bei mir passt die Größe L.

179 cm 
81 kg

Ich habe sie jetzt schon zweimal versaut im Regen und Matsch. Bei starkem Regen geht es durch, vor allem hinten, sonst ist sie angenehm und passt wunderbar. *Super Tipp*. 

Danke

Axel


----------



## Der4telVor11te (17. November 2006)

Hallo.

Kennt jemand noch eine andere preiswerte Bezugsquelle für die Biemme-Winterhose ohne Einsatz?
Die Fa. Sportshouse kann Größe XL mangels Nachschub über Wochen hinaus nicht liefern.

mfg
MIKE


----------



## deineLakaien (17. November 2006)

gore action (windstoppervorderseite, breite träger) ohne einsatz, darunter normale kurze radhose bei um die 10°C,
kälter: gore windtopper shorts mit einsatz, noch kälter(unter0°C) zusätzlich lange funktions-u-hose.
größe L, bei 179cm  und 78kg, wenn ich noch ein bißchen zuleg brauch die XL,
das gore windstoppper-material ist ziemlich undehnbar, knie ist vorgeformt, einer meiner besten radklamottenkäufe ever, wird dieses jahr 8!, muß mir wohl irgendwann ne neue kaufen-davor grauts mir jetzt schon


----------



## JoJumper (17. November 2006)

warum tragt ihr fast alle die kurze hose unter der langen?

ich find's grad andersrum besser. dann leidet meine laufhose nicht auf'm sattel (ist ja dafür auch nicht gedacht) und bequemer find ich's auch. vom platz her sollte es ja auch kein problem sein, denn für eine lage stoff ist unter meiner short noch immer platz.

gruß jojumper


----------



## horstj (17. November 2006)

Der4telVor11te schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Kennt jemand noch eine andere preiswerte Bezugsquelle für die Biemme-Winterhose ohne Einsatz?
> Die Fa. Sportshouse kann Größe XL mangels Nachschub über Wochen hinaus nicht liefern.
> ...




hab auch gesucht, aber nix gefunden. Wobei mir bei sporthouse nicht gefallen hat, daß ihr shopsystem Bestellungen entgegennimmt, obwohl die im Moment nicht direkt lieferbar sind.
ABER: Die Abwicklung danach war sehr o.k.: Es gab eine Mail mit der Nachfrage, wie verfahren werden soll und der Rest meiner Bestellung wurde mir als extra Packet dann sofort zugeschickt.


----------



## horstj (17. November 2006)

JoJumper schrieb:


> warum tragt ihr fast alle die kurze hose unter der langen?
> 
> ich find's grad andersrum besser. dann leidet meine laufhose nicht auf'm sattel (ist ja dafür auch nicht gedacht) und bequemer find ich's auch. vom platz her sollte es ja auch kein problem sein, denn für eine lage stoff ist unter meiner short noch immer platz.
> 
> gruß jojumper



ich hab da so einen arschgerechten dreivierplattnätigenantibakteriellensupergti16vgarrettsitzpad Einsatz in der kurzen Radhosen. Da kommt mir nix dazwischen - sonst leidet mein Allerwertester nach ein paar Stunden.


----------



## enasnI (17. November 2006)

Neulich mal mit meiner neuen Hose ohne Einsatz (Pearl Izumi Am Fib) 3 Stunden bei 3-4°C auf dem Rennrad im Regen gefahren, war eine klasse Sache. Drunter trage ich eine kurze Bib Short von Sugoi. Würde an Deiner Stelle auch zu einer ohne Einsatz greifen, wenn Du kurze Hosen hast, die gut sitzen. Außerdem kann man die Hose dann auch prima als Laufhose nehmen.


----------



## horstj (18. November 2006)

kennt jemand die hier? scheint preislich und materialtechnisch eine alternative?
http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=2055456061&nav=Artikeldirect&ArtikelID=11967

Shimano Hose Lang, mit Windflex vorne und Roubaix hinten fÃ¼r 50â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wassdscho (18. November 2006)

T'schuldigung, aber mich interessiert immer noch, ob ihr denn jetzt tatsächlich eine kurze Trägerhose unter der langen (auch mit Trägern?!) tragt, also zwei Trägerpaare übereinander.
Ist das denn noch bequem?


----------



## horstj (18. November 2006)

ja.


----------



## Der4telVor11te (19. November 2006)

Nachdem die Biemme Effect ohne Sitzpolster nirgends zu bekommen ist, habe ich nach Alternativen Ausschau gehalten und bin auf folgende Hose gestoßen:

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/protective_valence.71367.htm

http://www.protective.de/2005fw_cycling/show.php?l=de&t=mt_tights&s=men_tecstyle&p=valence

Beim "elektronischen Hafen" gibt es das Teil schon ab 75.- EUR. Besitzt jemand von Euch diese Hose und/oder hat Er"fahr"ungen damit und/oder kann etwas zur Qualität sagen?

mfg
MIKE


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2006)

wassdscho schrieb:


> T'schuldigung, aber mich interessiert immer noch, ob ihr denn jetzt tatsächlich eine kurze Trägerhose unter der langen (auch mit Trägern?!) tragt, also zwei Trägerpaare übereinander.
> Ist das denn noch bequem?


Also ich hab keine Probleme mit zwei Trägerpaaren. Aber was spricht dagegen, eine kurze Bikehose ohne Träger drunter zu ziehen ?

Zur Frage Winterhose mit oder ohne Polster:
Unabhängig vom Hersteller ganz klar OHNE ! Es wurden schon einige Vorteile genannt (z.b. Laufen...); ein weiterer ist die Tatsache, dass du die Hose dann nicht nach jeder Tour waschen mußt. Die Klamotten werden vom häufigen waschen nämlich nicht besser.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## talybont (20. November 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> wurden schon einige Vorteile genannt (z.b. Laufen...); ein weiterer ist die Tatsache, dass du die Hose dann nicht nach jeder Tour waschen mußt. Die Klamotten werden vom häufigen waschen nämlich nicht besser.



und deswegen schon im Camouflage-Look starten? Also Ralph, das bringe ich nicht übers Herz. Wenn ich schon keine dreckigen Räder mag, dann bestimmt auch keine angeschmodderten Hosen.  

mfg,
Armin


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2006)

Alter Schwede, womit kommst du den hier reingetrampelt ?  
Wenn's trocken ist mal gut drüber rubbeln und gut is ! Heißt ja nicht, dass ich die nie wasche  Bist du 'n Biker oder nicht ?


talybont schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich schon keine dreckigen Räder mag, dann bestimmt auch keine angeschmodderten Hosen.
> 
> mfg,
> Armin


----------



## estelle (20. November 2006)

zu der hose hier nun
BIEMME TRÄGERHOSE Effect m. GORE-WINDSTOPPER ohne Sitzeinsatz
wenn man 172cm misst und normallereise " M" trägt bei den üblichen sachen
grösse 48/50 soll man dann m oder l bestellen ???

und nun muss ich noch die passende kurzhose finden für drunter....
kann man da egal welche darunter anziehen oder passen einige besser als andere mit der obrigen hose zusammen
Sugoi Radunterwäsche Ricaro2 Liner war da irgendwo mal testsieger glaube ich

estelle


----------



## horstj (20. November 2006)

Wegen der Biemme kannst dort anrufen, aus gewicht, umfang und lÃ¤nge kann man in der Regel die GrÃ¶sse gut angeben. Aber eben evtl. nicht lieferbar.

Kennt jemand von www.bike-discount.de die
Shimano Hose Lang, mit Windflex vorne und SuperRoubaix hinten fÃ¼r 50â¬ (UVP 120â¬)?


----------



## surfinho (20. November 2006)

Ich habe mir die Biemme Hose in XXL geholt. Perfekt !

Größe: 1,84 m
Gewicht: ung. 89 kg

Am Telefon wurde mir zur Größe XL geraten. Bin im Nachhinein froh, dass ich dann doch XXL genommen habe. Biemme fällt wie die meisten Marken aus Italien doch ziemlich klein aus. Ist bei mir nicht knalleng sondern sehr angenehm. Wirft an den Knieen im Stehen leicht Falten. Es muss bei mir aber auch noch eine kurze Trägerhose mit Polster und an ganz kalten Tagen noch Knielinge drunter. Ansonsten für den Preis eine top Hose!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## estelle (22. November 2006)

hier was ich nun kaufen will

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3207481#post3207481


----------



## jonker (3. April 2007)

Hallo,kann jemand was zu dieser Hose sagen,habe leider nichts gefunden.Löffler WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell Trägerhose 2007.Gibts bei http://www.bike-discount.de/start.asp?uin=1231662725
von120 Euro auf 55 Euro reduziert!
Mfg


----------

